# Duck Calls



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, you duck call makers. Look at this link to see what this guy is doing.

http://www.southeasttexas.com/classifieds/detail.cfm?id=328590&classified_code=hunting&zipcode=&distance=0&type=general

Slip,


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice calls for sure. 

I, personaly. would never advertise a call with a store bought poly insert in it with out saying so, but that's just me and my opinion. I do think the poly inserts rock however and they can allow a builder to offer a really great sounding call at a good price. I just don't think a person should claim credit for a sound that's not 100% his.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I actually think some of you guys calls are better looking than the ones in the ad. I just saw the ad and wanted you guys to see his prices for his calls.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I read the ad where does it say his calls are plastic and not hand made?


(I make custom duck and snow/speck goose calls. All calls are lathe turned of modern materials that don't absorb moisture so they don't change sound when wet. These calls have earned a reputation for performance. Prices begin at $50 for delrin duck calls and range up to $130 for polished acrylic calls. Various acrylic colors available. Email if interested,if you have questions, or want more information.)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This might be his website
http://www.hi-bal.com/


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That's the point, he didn't say he was using a poly insert (just talking about the insert here, not the barrel) but I'm %99.99 sure he is. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. Just so there is no confusion, there is absolutely nothing wrong with using a factory insert in my opinion, and it's still very much a custom call. I just think you ought to acknowledge the use of them when describing your call. I'm certain the barrel is his own work, and I'm sure he tunes the insert to his own liking, but I'm also certain that's a factory made Echo Poly Insert in his call, and I *know* those are factory made inserts on the calls at that web page. FYI, I just ordered another $100 worth of them myself yesterday. I'm not trying to step on any toes, I like his work!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No problem I just thought I had missed something that I needed to know. I only use the inserts cause I don't know how to make the other kind.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I hear you ! I have invested quite a bit of time and money into making the toneboard/insert myself and have only recently been able to reproduce the sound I like consistantly. I have trashed a lot of messed up tone boards in the last two months. The time and effort required to produce a toneboard is about twice what it takes to produce a barrrel. It's more like "machining" than turning, but it sure is rewarding when you get one to work like you want it too. 
If you decide to give it a try, let me know. I can save you a bunch of time and trouble with a jump start.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Where do you get them. and a jump start...lol:cheers:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

For inserts you just call Echo directly (501 882 2026) , ask for Rick, and tell him what you want. They only sell a select few colors and only two styles to the public, that's why it's easy to tell who is using them. They are 5/8 bore. 

For a jump start you need a go-by. That's a toneboard that is already made and works well to use as a model. That and a Jig, and a mess of drill bits, and some files, and some mylar, and some cork, and some special tools for the tennon, and a collet chuck, and some...anyway if you live in the area, you probably ought to just come over. Are you going to be at the 2cool turning extravaganza ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yup, see ya next saturday.


----------



## Marshgrass (May 22, 2008)

*Hi-Bal Calls*

FYI guys, the souteastexas.com ad posted is not the same guys that run Hi-Bal. I happen to know the guys
doing Hi-Bal calls and for the record they never credit themselves for their inserts, only their barrels. 
They posted the picutres of the inserts on their homepage for everyone to see that they use poly inserts. 
They did however, test lots of inserts before deciding to go with Echo's. I'm defending these guys because
this forum was very misleading. I don't know the guy posting on southeastexas.com but what i do know is the 
Hi-Bal guys can't keep their calls in stock...I personally have one and it's the best blowing and best looking
**** call I've ever had on my lanyard!! Try these boys out....You just might agree!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Marshgrass said:


> FYI guys, the souteastexas.com ad posted is not the same guys that run Hi-Bal. I happen to know the guys
> doing Hi-Bal calls and for the record they never credit themselves for their inserts, only their barrels.
> They posted the picutres of the inserts on their homepage for everyone to see that they use poly inserts.
> They did however, test lots of inserts before deciding to go with Echo's. *I'm defending these guys because
> ...


Why do you feel this forum is misleading???


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I was wondering same thing Bobby. I started it just to show someone else doing calls and his prices. Don't think anyone was endorsing anyone, just showing what someone else is doing and what they are getting for theirs as many people here make their own from this forum. Don't think anyone was really giving anyone a bad rap here also?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

What's misleading is the Hi-bal site, pure and simple and on purpose. They may post a pic of the inserts up front, but they sure don't give any credit to Echo, and allow (want?) folks to belive they are producing the insert as well. Every person from this web site who has gone there, has come away thinking the same thing. Only other call makers know the game being played. Come on Marshgrass, you know exactly what I'm talking about here. Show me where they only take credit for the barrel, I looked hard and I don't see it. All I see is them saying they can hand tune a single or doulbe reed for you. It's an easy fix, just update the web page to say we hand tune "Echo" poly inserts. 

I personlay don't care if they use them or not, and I agree they sure as heck do sound good. It's perfectly legitimate to sell custom barrels with Echos in them. I'm just saying I think it's wrong to advertise your calls as custom calls if it has a factory insert in it, without saying so.

Calling anything else misleading here is a bit off base don't you think.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok so he wasn't talking about our forum then ??


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> This might be his website
> http://www.hi-bal.com/


My fault, The definition of "this might be" changed. Sorry:headknock But, both do great work.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

my guess Marshgrass is the guy from hi-bal...my second guess his name is Kevin (but just a guess







)

one post wonder...so if he runs that site, he sees the hits coming from here and comes to see himself, registers makes one post and gone.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"I'm defending these guys because
*this forum was very misleading*."_

Heck of a 1st post there, marshgrass.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> What's misleading is the Hi-bal site, pure and simple and on purpose. They may post a pic of the inserts up front, but they sure don't give any credit to Echo, and allow (want?) folks to belive they are producing the insert as well. .


There are gobs of callmakers who do the exact same thing. I have seen a whole bunch of websites selling calls using Echo poly inserts and I don't think I have ever seen one specify anything beyond "poly insert". But anyone who knows anything at all about duck calls knows exactly what they are looking at. It isn't hard to spot by any means. The practice of not crediting it as an Echo insert is pretty well industry wide.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> There are gobs of callmakers who do the exact same thing. I have seen a whole bunch of websites selling calls using Echo poly inserts and I don't think I have ever seen one specify anything beyond "poly insert". But anyone who knows anything at all about duck calls knows exactly what they are looking at. It isn't hard to spot by any means. The practice of not crediting it as an Echo insert is pretty well industry wide.


Exactly !, but 90% of the folks buying those calls from those sites are not able to recognize a Echo insert and DON'T know they are getting a Echo. Again, read all my post above. I agree with you 100% on how prevalent it is. It's the quality of the sound they produce that makes it such a no-brainer to use em. I just have a personal opinion that it's misleading to let the buyer beleive he is getting a custom toneboard when he is not. Just my opinion, nothing more. By the way, some of the very, very best makers out there who offer a call with a poly insert, DO, note it's an Echo. Almost always modified, but they credit Rick regardless. OK, I'm done with this one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I credit Endtuition with my Saturday morning wake up calls.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I may try mounting one of those Echo inserts in one of these mesquite bowls and make it a 'custom call'. 8*)


----------

